# 26 pursuit



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

any pireps, has a 250 etec, thinking about taking it on trade for my 41 Viking, was really looking for something a little bigger


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A single 250 sounds way under powered IMO.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*MS Ruth*

07 Pursuit 265 LS Denali
Twin 225 works just fine, but I can't plain on one engine, boats way to heavy! :no:


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

duckhunter10 said:


> any pireps, has a 250 etec, thinking about taking it on trade for my 41 Viking, was really looking for something a little bigger


How much are you asking for the Viking?


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

85k


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Got a link to an ad for it? Yachtworld?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

why is this in bluewater reports?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm with Submariner. Why?
Whyme


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> I'm with Submariner. Why?
> Whyme


Because people can't read, & they lack common sense.


----------

